# I'm walking in the rain ...!



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

The last days we enjoyed beautiful and warm spring weather with very hot temperatures over here!

Yesterday it started raining so mommy put on my new, yellow raincoat for a short walk! 
I don't know whether I like this hook on my head!!!

It has a cotton fabric with little duckies on it inside and also duckie button's on the back slot, Lol! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:wub::wub:so cute!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

That is adorable!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

That's cute. I have one for Rugby. but they need little rain boots.. and to want to stay outside longer than it takes to put the outfit on!! LOL In the rain - non of mine want to go outside.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

that is adorable !


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Adorable!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

awwhh, as much as we all love when it does not rain and have good walk-weather.

ullana looks soooo adorable in her little raincoat, GOOD THING it started raining.
beautiful little raingirl :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ullana - what a great looking raincoat!!:wub: You look adorable in it but you don't look too happy about it in that second shot. :huh: Tyler has his raincoat from Aunt Allie, Lucy and Barron and he stays nice and dry when he has to go out in the rain. I know you will too.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww, such a sweet little girl to wear her rain coat. Ulli is as precious as always. Just love her photos.


----------



## MyaMaltese (Oct 15, 2010)

Sooo adorable...cute Malt !!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

How cute is she!!!!!:wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

what a pretty raincoat for beautiful Ullana!:wub:


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

She is so adorable :wub:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Awwww so cute, I love that raincoat. I see it at Petsmart all the time and I'm always tempted to buy it for Nelson hahahah


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Maglily said:


> :wub::wub:so cute!


Brenda, thank you!



cyndrae said:


> That is adorable!!


Many thanks, Cindy! Really like the colour on her!



casa verde maltese said:


> That's cute. I have one for Rugby. but they need little rain boots.. and to want to stay outside longer than it takes to put the outfit on!! LOL In the rain - non of mine want to go outside.


Jennifer, thanks! Oh yes, little booties would be great, Lol! She hates walking in the rain whether with or without rain coat. But for a short walk it's just perfect!



uniquelovdolce said:


> that is adorable !


Liza, thank you!



donnad said:


> Adorable!


Thank you, Donna!



HEINI said:


> awwhh, as much as we all love when it does not rain and have good walk-weather.
> 
> ullana looks soooo adorable in her little raincoat, GOOD THING it started raining.
> beautiful little raingirl :wub:


Many thanks, Becky! This morning it stopped raining again! As cute as she looks in it, she loves the dry weather and so do I! 




Snowbody said:


> Ullana - what a great looking raincoat!!:wub: You look adorable in it but you don't look too happy about it in that second shot. :huh: Tyler has his raincoat from Aunt Allie, Lucy and Barron and he stays nice and dry when he has to go out in the rain. I know you will too.


Sue, she stayed dry wearing it! But you're so right, she felt not very happy with the hood on her head, Lol! 
Would love to see Tyler in his raincoat!!!



sassy's mommy said:


> Awwww, such a sweet little girl to wear her rain coat. Ulli is as precious as always. Just love her photos.


Pat, thank you soooooo much for your compliment! Do you know that raincoat??? Lol! Fits perfect!



MyaMaltese said:


> Sooo adorable...cute Malt !!


Shantelle, thank you!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Maisie and Me said:


> How cute is she!!!!!:wub:


Thanks, Michelle!



mfa said:


> what a pretty raincoat for beautiful Ullana!:wub:


Florence, thanks for your compliment! 


fleurdelys said:


> She is so adorable :wub:


Thank you!



SugarBob62 said:


> Awwww so cute, I love that raincoat. I see it at Petsmart all the time and I'm always tempted to buy it for Nelson hahahah


Amanda, I can really recommend it to you! It's easy to put on and very neat!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

cute.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww Ullana you look fabulous in yellow and those little duckies are too cute!! I'm sure others were sining in the rain when they saw you coming


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

sweetheart you look adorable in your raincoat:smootch:love the second picture, Ullana has the cutest face:wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Ullana looks adorable and will enjoy staying dry. Love those little duckie buttons on her back. :wub:


----------



## whiteluv (Apr 29, 2011)

Now that is just the cutest! hugs!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ullana has me wishing for more rain showers! Love her and her sweet raincoat!!!


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

how cute! did the rain jacket help? i'm debating over buying them for my two fluffs...since it seems to rain any time of the year in ga ...


----------



## Gaby_MalteseMom (Jan 11, 2011)

I also love the raincoats! I want to get them for my fluffs and I also wanted to ask you if they really work well with keeping them dry?


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

jodublin said:


> cute.


Thanks, Jo!



Johita said:


> Awww Ullana you look fabulous in yellow and those little duckies are too cute!! I'm sure others were sining in the rain when they saw you coming


Fank yu, awntie Edith! Dat's right, da neigbhows always sing along when da saw me!



Matilda's mommy said:


> sweetheart you look adorable in your raincoat:smootch:love the second picture, Ullana has the cutest face:wub:


Paula, you're so sweet, thanks for your lovely words! 



suzimalteselover said:


> Ullana looks adorable and will enjoy staying dry. Love those little duckie buttons on her back. :wub:


Suzi, thanks so much for your compliment! She's my sunshine! Love the duckie buttons also, it's very cute made! 



whiteluv said:


> Now that is just the cutest! hugs!


Thank you!



mom2bijou said:


> Ullana has me wishing for more rain showers! Love her and her sweet raincoat!!!


Tammy, thank you! Lol, more rain, are you sure? 



MaxnMinnie said:


> how cute! did the rain jacket help? i'm debating over buying them for my two fluffs...since it seems to rain any time of the year in ga ...


Yes, it's very neat! She doesn't get wet on her back and head! Her legs were a bit wet after a short walk but they dry quickly! 
So if you have lots of rain, get two of them! :thumbsup:



Gaby_MalteseMom said:


> I also love the raincoats! I want to get them for my fluffs and I also wanted to ask you if they really work well with keeping them dry?


Gaby, it covers her back part and head (only if she keeps wearing the hood on her head)! Ullana hates rainy days so we only make short walks. After her leg hair is a little bit wet!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh my goodness ... Ullana looks sooooooo adorable in her yellow raincoat! And, I love the duckie buttons on her raincoat ... too cute! :wub::wub:

Please give her some kisses and hugs from her Auntie Marie. And, hugs and kisses for you, too, Alexandria.:wub::wub:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

hahaha sooooo cute!! His face reminds me a lot of Vi!


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

great raincoat!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh my goodness ... Ullana looks sooooooo adorable in her yellow raincoat! And, I love the duckie buttons on her raincoat ... too cute! :wub::wub:
> 
> Please give her some kisses and hugs from her Auntie Marie. And, hugs and kisses for you, too, Alexandria.:wub::wub:


Awwww, Marie! Thanks so much for your lovely words and hugs! Gave them all to Ullana! We send lots of hugs and kisses back to you and sweet Snowball Pie! Hope you're doing fine!



Cheri said:


> hahaha sooooo cute!! His face reminds me a lot of Vi!


Thank you!



dex'smom said:


> great raincoat!!


Thanks so much!


----------

